

Ask HN: Any HNers from Moscow? - nyddle

It would be cool to arrange a meetup some day. I&#x27;ve made an #hnmoscow slack channel, so leave an email for invite if interested.
======
kushti
Living not far away from Saint-Petersburg, I would like to request SPb meetup
too

